# Lots of brown spotting in first trimester...



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

Has anyone had this and gone on to have a healthy pregnancy?

At five weeks and a few days I had one night of light bleeding. The next few days were fine, but then I started spotting brown and it will have been going on for 2 weeks tomorrow. I had an ultrasound 7 days after the initial bleed (a few days after brown spotting started) and we saw the bean with a heartbeat. While seeing the heartbeat was positive, of course I am a bit freaked out that something is wrong. I know many people say brown blood is old blood and that it is ok, but I also read somewhere about brown blood and ectopic (too much internet searching I am afraid).

I have had 4 missed m/c's, so I am not new to loss, but I never had any bleeding with them.

Anyone have any positive stories? My next appointment isn't until June 10, which feels like a very long time away.

TIA,
Tracy


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

I had it through my entire pregnancy with my last dd. I got pregnant right after I removed my IUD so that could have been part of it, but I carried her to 41 weeks and everything was perfect so for me it wasn't reason to worry. I know it's so stressful to see it though. Luckily a lot of my friends had it and reassured me. Hope you find some peace with it and are able to not worry so much.


----------



## NorthernPixie (Dec 14, 2007)

I had daily brown spotting from about 5-7 weeks with both my daughter (now 2) and this current pregnancy (26 weeks). I was freaked out with my first pregnancy -- and it was definitely worse if there was any bowel straining -- but this time around I just kind of expected it. If you've seen a heartbeat on the US, and it's not ectopic...STOP GOOGLING! And save your sanity.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

I had brown spotting with both of my kiddos and also with one of my m/cs. With the m/c it went from brown to pink to red (within the same day) and with my kiddos, it stayed brown.

I charted with my dd and you can see the days I spotted here: http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6..._modulephp.png


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I spotted all the way from conception through 18+ weeks with this little one. But she's still in there, kicking away, and due in August. Mine was sometimes brown, sometimes red, sometimes light, sometimes heavy. It was very worrisome, so I know how the uncertiantly eats at you.

I found a lot of comfort in the statistic that once a HB is seen on ultrasound, the chances of miscarry drop to around 2%, even in mother's who are bleeding.

Good luck and sticky baby vibes!


----------



## NicolleLynne (Aug 27, 2008)

I had brown spotting from about 6 to 10 weeks with my last pregnancy. Baby girl is nursing as I type. I know how scary any kind of bleeding during pregnancy can be but from what I've read it seems like a fairly common occurrence. Since you saw a heartbeat I'd do my best to relax, easier said than done I know and enjoy your pregnancy. Best wishes and best of luck!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

It seems to be normal for me--spotted all through my pregnancy with DS and have spotted throughout this first trimester with my current pregnancy, now 14 weeks. It adds a horrible amount of anxiety for me, but it does seem very common.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I've had it with both my pregnancies, and everything was ok. I hope it is for you.


----------



## spargel (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NorthernPixie* 
If you've seen a heartbeat on the US, and it's not ectopic...STOP GOOGLING! And save your sanity.

Thank you, thank you, thank you!







I've been living with almost daily brown blood and a couple of times of pink blood for a week. I've had two good US at 6 and 7 weeks with good growth and nice looking heartbeats. My next visit/US isn't for another 9 days. This is exactly what I needed to hear.


----------



## teeg1973 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am still hanging tight....

My brown spotting stopped a day or so ago. I don't have my next appointment until June 10 (I can't believe I have not gone in yet, just to check....but I figure there isn't much they could do one way or another so....).

I will sigh a big sigh of relief if everything is ok on the 10th.

thank you all for your promising stories!

Tracy


----------

